# Red Top Dwarf



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my little colourful red top dwarf afra (Hai Reef). I'd recommend this species for anybody and you don't need a large tank to keep them.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

What else is in that tank?

I have a 55g corner about to become empty, and I am considering possibly smaller Malawi for it.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

SKurj said:


> What else is in that tank?
> 
> I have a 55g corner about to become empty, and I am considering possibly smaller Malawi for it.


Just some real coloured calico convicts and some red cap nbumbi (aggressive)


----------

